# Open up your mind and let me step inside.



## claralikesguts (Nov 16, 2009)

long time no FOTD, hmm? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





face-
Maybelline concealer
translucent powder
Pinch 'O Peach

eyes-
NYX Milk
brown e/l as base for club
Club
Soft Brown
Vanilla pigment
Solar White
W&W cream liner
L'oreal mascara

lips-
C-Thru

Sorry the lighting is so crappy. it was getting dark outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















wrinkles look like creasing.. D:


my nails inspired this look. i love this color so much!!!




China Glaze Atlantis


----------



## claudia510 (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow! So pretty! I love it you did an amazing job its stunnning!
I'm loving that nail color its gorgeous!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 16, 2009)

You look gorgeous Clara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you believe I still don't have Club? I need to get that colour


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Nov 16, 2009)

Pretty!
Nail color is wow, so bright i like it, a lot!


----------



## AshleyTatton (Nov 16, 2009)

If you like club you haaaave to try Blue Brown pigment, it's like club but sooo much better and I love love love club.

I love this look, I often do this but use a blue base, blue brown pig on top and swiss chocolate in my crease (from a makeupbyrisa tut) and vanilla pigment is my favorite one ever! I love this way, looks gorgeous.


----------



## n_c (Nov 16, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 16, 2009)

pretty look! u have amazing lashes!!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 16, 2009)

Gorgeous look; and I love the nails!


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 16, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## michellexmary (Nov 16, 2009)

so cute, per usual!


----------



## macaddictxoxo (Nov 16, 2009)

The look really compliments your eye color. And I'm loving that nail polish!


----------



## PinkBasset (Nov 16, 2009)

Gorgeous look! You are beautiful and I love your hair!


----------



## gaia61 (Nov 16, 2009)

wow!  so gorgeous!


----------



## ShockBunnie (Nov 16, 2009)

incredibly beautiful - i LOVE the eyes, love the nails too


----------



## driz69 (Nov 16, 2009)

fabulous!


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 16, 2009)

thank you so much everyone!


----------



## Rock N Soul (Nov 16, 2009)

I love love love the way you have your eyeliner,how'd you do it?


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 16, 2009)

Just gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love all your FOTD's.


----------



## amyzon (Nov 17, 2009)

Beautiful!!  I always love your looks


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 17, 2009)

omygaaaaaaaad those nails!!!

great eyes as always!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Nov 17, 2009)

I LOVE this!


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_pretty look! u have amazing lashes!!_

 

Agreed! I am a bit jealous of your lashes, they look so full and long.

I also second trying blue brown - I actually thought you used it on first glance. Blue brown is great.


----------



## Iya (Nov 17, 2009)

3 letters
WOW


----------



## astrank (Nov 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks girls. <333

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rock N Soul* 

 
_I love love love the way you have your eyeliner,how'd you do it?_

 
thank you! i did it with a small eyeliner brush


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 17, 2009)

another atlantis lover! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great fotd as usual! club looks great on you!


----------



## fintia (Nov 17, 2009)

pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Nov 17, 2009)

very pretty... ur eyes look so pretty and bright


----------



## Knut (Nov 17, 2009)

Preeetty! :]


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Nov 17, 2009)

Very pretty look, and your nails are amazing!


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 17, 2009)

thank you everyone!!!


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 17, 2009)

gorgeous, as always!


----------



## makeupaficionad (Nov 18, 2009)

you are so pretty, I always love your looks!


----------



## glassy girl (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautifullll


----------



## ashleydenise (Nov 18, 2009)

love the makeup!! & I just put atlantis on my nails like 5 mins ago and I'm loving it!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Nov 18, 2009)

hot and hot! love this look on you


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 18, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## blackeneddove (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't believe you only used 3 shadows and made your looks this gorgeous.. you're one talented lady Clara, and every look you do is so beautiful! I need to get Club now.. never had any idea how I would use it until your FOTD


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks so much Chelsea!!


----------



## michellexmary (Nov 18, 2009)

such a good look! i tired it yesterday (except with a green e/l as a base) and it was so much fun. a co-worker even asked me what eyeshadow i was wearing and i said.. hellllllllo club!!

thanks, clara!!!






m
xo


----------



## ashpardesi (Nov 18, 2009)

beautiful look!


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 18, 2009)

You've pretty much inspired me to run out and buy C-Thru- it looks beautiful on you!

And the nails are so pretty. I love the glitter!


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks girls!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 21, 2009)

Great job! You're so pretty! The nails are gorgeous!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Nov 21, 2009)

... rest your weary head and let your heart decide. : ) good song.

looove this look. it's my fav way to wear club!


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 21, 2009)

^ YAY! someone recognized the song! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and thanks everyone!


----------



## MAC_BABE (Nov 23, 2009)

LOVING the polish! I'm going to pick myself up that color!


----------



## francescaD (Nov 28, 2009)

gorgeous, like always. I wish i was blessed with a great talent like you!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Nov 29, 2009)

So now I know I have to get Club. And I JUST filled my 2nd e/s palette too! haha

Did you take out your plugs permanently? I always saw on your FOTDs that you had these brillant CZ Plugs (Anatometal, perhaps?).


----------



## claralikesguts (Nov 29, 2009)

thank you girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




amis4ys, yes i did. i have no idea what brand they are... my bf gave me them. but i loved them and miss them dearly


----------



## AmiS4ys (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_thank you girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




amis4ys, yes i did. i have no idea what brand they are... my bf gave me them. but i loved them and miss them dearly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They looked so nice on you! I almost wish I kept my ears at that size


----------



## moonlit (Dec 2, 2009)

awww so pretty..


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 3, 2009)

You have such a pretty face & always have PERFECT makeup! Love your FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your nails look awesome too!!!


----------

